# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  صحيفة المنبر اليوم الاربعاء 17 أبريل (اخبار واعمدة)

## محمد النادر

*صحيفة المنبر اليوم الاربعاء 17 أبريل (اخبار واعمدة)
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*بهدوء
 اجواء محبطة فى المريخ !
 اصبح المريخ نظريا بلا مجلس ادارة , فالقرار الذى توصل اليه الوزير مع اعضاء المجلس بالتخلى عن الاستقالة الجماعية ومواصلة العمل حتى موعد عقد الجمعية العمومية فى نهاية الشهر القادم , لم يعد له اثر على ارض الواقع , حيث اختفى اعضاء المجلس عن ساحة العمل الادارى خاصة الدينمو المحرك عصام الحاج الذى كان اكثر الاعضاء حضورا وتصديا لقضايا النادى ولكنه الان ( لاحس ولاخبر ) منذ انتهاء اجتماع الوزير ويبدو انه فضل الابتعاد عن الاستمرار على سماع سيل الاساءات التى يتعرض لها من جانب المتطلعين لادارة النادى !
 من الواضح ان الظروف التى يمر بها النادى من ازمة مالية اضافة الى موجات الهجوم من اصحاب الغرض والاجندة الخاصة قد ضاعفت من ازمة المريخ وعمقت من حالة الاحباط التى تسود النادى منذ خروجه من دورى الابطال ,, فقد استبشرنا خيرا بالاتفاق الذى توصل اليه الوزير مع اعضاء المجلس ولكن يبدو ان الامر فى ظاهره لم يكن سوى نوع من المجاملة من جانب الاعضاء للسيد الوزير حتى لايدخلوا معه فى جدل ونقاش طالما انهم مقتنعون بان وزارته او لنقل حكومته لن تساهم فى حل الازمة المالية التى يمر بها النادى وهى السبب الحقيقى وراء تفكير الاعضاء فى الاستقالة الجماعية وترك الامر للوزير لتعيين لجنة تسيير تتحمل مسؤولية العمل الادارى الى حين موعد عقد الجمعية العمومية . 
 فى ظل هذه الاجواء المحبطة يواجه المريخ فريق الخرطوم الوطنى مساء اليوم فى الجولة الثامنة من الدورى الممتاز , حيث سيكون الفريق مطالبا بالفوز حتى يظل قريبا جدا من مركز الصدارة , وهى مهمة ليست سهلة على اللاعبين ومدربهم الكوكى اذا عاد واشرف على الفريق او بقيت المسؤولية على عاتق مساعده الكابتن خالد احمد المصطفى , ففى كل الاحوال هناك ضغوط على اللاعبين بسبب الظروف التى يمر بها النادى , واعتقد ان الكابتن خالد كان صريحا وشفافا وهو يتحدث عن تلك الظروف واسبابها التى لها ارتباط مباشر بالازمة المالية , فالجميع فى الادارة وخارجها يتفرجون على مايحدث بل يشغلون انفسهم بالانتخابات القادمة والجدل حول مصير العضوية الجديدة او القديمة على ضوء قرار الوزير بتقديم موعد الجمعية العمومية ولا احد مهتم بمسيرة الفريق فى الدورى وكيفية تقديم الدعم له حتى يحافظ على حظوظه فى المنافسة على لقب الدورى بعدما خسر فرصة الاستمرار والمنافسة فى دورى الابطال .
 مثل هذه الاجواء لايمكن ان تساعد اللاعبين على الاداء وتحقيق النتائج الايجابية خاصة بعدما اصبح الحديث جهرا الان عن تململ المحترفين واستيائهم من عدم حصولهم على مرتباتهم الشهرية خاصة باسكال وكليتشى اللذان يعتمد عليهما المدرب اكثر من غيرهم من الاجانب الاخرين الذين لازال بعضهم ( محلك سر ) ولغز استعصى على الجميع حله ! فهناك من يطالب بمحاسبة من ورطوا المريخ فى هذه الصفقات الفاشلة واخرون يحملون المدرب الكوكى المسؤولية ويتهمونه بتدمير الاجانب الحاليين من اجل مصالح ومكاسب شخصية يسعى لها من وراء التعاقد مع بدلاء لهم فى فترة التسجيلات القادمة ! 
 لايمكن لمسيرة المريخ ان تمضى الى غاياتها فى ظل هذه الاجواء المحبطة التى تسبب فيها مجلس الادارة بالهروب من مسؤولياته وترك الامور على عاتق الجهاز الفنى ممثلا فى الكابتن خالد احمد المصطفى وزميله محمد موسى مدير الكرة اللذان مهما اجتهدا فى دفع اللاعبين للمواظبة على التمارين الا ان ذلك لايلغى واجب مجلس الادارة فى البحث عن وسيلة يحصل بموجبها على المال اللازم لتسديد مستحقات اللاعبين وتسيير النشاط اليومى , فلازالت هناك مساحة زمنية تفصل المجلس الحالى عن موعد عقد الجمعية العمومية ,, كذلك لانبرىء اصحاب الغرض من الازمة التى يمر بها النادى بعدما شغلوا المجلس عن واجباته بالهجوم والاساءات والاتهامات الباطلة والتصريحات المستفزة كل صباح ,, ولاندرى كيف لهؤلاء ان يديروا النادى مستقبلا وهم يشاركون الان فى تدمير موسمه المحلى بمثل هذه السخافات ؟ 
 الصدارة تولع من جديد !
 انتزع اسود الجبال نقطة غالية من الهلال بالتعادل معه فى امدرمان لتشعل النتيجة الصراع من جديد على صدارة الدوى الممتاز رغم ان الهلال كان متقدما بهدف منذ الشوط الاول , النتيجة تصب فى مصلحة المريخ اذا نجح فى الفوز على الخرطوم الوطنى واضافة ثلاثة نقاط لرصيده ,, هلال الجبال كرر سيناريو التعادل السابق مع المريخ واكد بان باب المفاجآت سيظل مفتوحا على مصراعيه وان القمة لن تأخذها بالساهل هذا الموسم , فالهلال خسر حتى الان 8 نقاط والمريخ 5 نقاط رغم ان الدورى لازال فى اسبوعه الثامن!
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الشارع الرياضي

 محمد احمد دسوقي

 في الذكري الرابعة لرحيل ابو الرياضة وهرمها الشامخ
 د. حليم كان أمة في رجل وليس رجلاً في أمة

هافيلانج وصفه باميز الاداريين .. وحياتو نسب له فضل وصول المنتخبات الافريقية لكاس العالم
 اطلاق اسم حليم علي استاد الخرطوم او احد الشوارع الكبرى اقل ما يقدم لرجل اعطي الرياضة بلا حدود

 * مرت أمس الذكرى الرابعة لرحيل الدكتور عبد الحليم محمد أبو الرياضة السودانية وهرمها الشامخ ورمزها المضيء الذي قامت على أكتافه نهضتها وتطورها منذ أن كانت تحبو حتى شبت عن الطوق وأصبحت ملء السمع والبصر في أفريقيا والوطن العربي حيث أسهم اللاعبون والمدربون السودانيون في نشر الكرة في السعودية ودول الخليج التي وصلت منتخباتها لكأس العالم بفضل الأرضية الصلبة التي شيدها الرياضيون السودانيون وانطلقت منها نحو آفاق العالمية والتي يرجع الفضل فيها لدكتور حليم الذي وضع الأساس المتين للكرة والرياضة السودانية.
 * لا أعتقد أن هناك رياضي في العالم نذر حياته للرياضة وأعطى بلده مثلما أعطاها دكتور حليم حيث مارس الرياضة بكلية غردون في ثلاثينيات القرن الماضي وانخرط في مجال إدارة الأنشطة الرياضية المختلفة كالسلة والسباحة والفروسية إلى أن أصبح أول رئيس للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بعد سودنته من الإنجليز في مطلع الخمسينيات ثم رئيساً للجنة الأولمبية السودانية في نهاية الخمسينيات وهو أحد المؤسسين للاتحاد الأفريقي في عام 1957م وصاحب فكرة تنظيم أول بطولة أفريقية للمنتخبات بالسودان بمشاركة مصر وأثيوبيا ثم شارك في تأسيس الاتحاد العربي لكرة القدم وتنظيم أول بطولة عربية وأهلته كفاءته وخبراته وسيرته العطرة للعمل في الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم في الستينيات واللجنة الأولمبية الدولية ورئاسة الاتحاد الأفريقي ونيله لعضو اللجنة التنفيذية للاتحاد العربي ليستحق بذلك لقب أبو الرياضة السودانية ومؤسسها وباني نهضتها في مختلف الألعاب.
 * لم ينحصر عطاء دكتور حليم في المجال الرياضي فقد كان مناضلاً جسوراً ووطنياً غيوراً شارك في تأسيس مؤتمر الخريجين الذي عمل على إيقاظ الحسّ القومي والشعور الوطني المطالب بانتزاع حرية الوطن واستقلاله من براثن الاستعمار البريطاني ومارس العمل التنفيذي عضواً بمجلس السيادة الذي يمثل رأس الدولة في الديمقراطية الثانية بعد ثورة أكتوبر.. 
 * ويعدّ دكتور حليم واحداً من كبار أدباء السودان ومثقفيه الذين أرسوا دعائم نهضته الأدبية بمقالاته وأشعاره وتأليفه لعدة كتب أثرت المكتبة السودانية.
 وقد كان لي شرف تغطية انتخابات الاتحاد الأفريقي بالمغرب عام 1988م والتي فاز فيها عيسى حياتو للمرة الأولى برئاسة الكاف وأعلن في خطابه التاريخي بعد فوزه بالجمعية العمومية أن الاتحاد قد قرر تعيين دكتور حليم رئيساً فخرياً للاتحاد مدى الحياة تقديراً للدور الكبير الذي لعبه في تأسيس الاتحاد وتنظيم أول بطولة وقال إن كلّ ما حققته الكرة الأفريقية من تطور باحتراف مئات اللاعبين الأفارقة بأوروبا ووصول منتخباتها لكأس العالم يعود فضله لهذا الرجل العظيم الذي هو أبو الرياضة الأفريقية وليس السودانية فقط.. كما كان لي شرف الالتقاء بدكتور حليم في عدة بطولات لكأس العالم والدورات الأولمبية في روما وباريس وأثينا ونهائيات البطولات الأفريقية بالقاهرة والسنغال وبوركينا فاسو والتي وقفت فيها على عظمة هذا الرجل والمكانة الكبرى التي يحتلها في نفوس القيادات الأفريقية والعالمية والتي تعتبره واحداً من أعظم رموز الرياضة في العالم حيث أكد المستر هافيلاغ رئيس الفيفا في الحوار الذي أجريته معه بصحبة الراحل حسن عز الدين وعبد المجيد عبد الرازق في بطولة كأس العالم بباريس أن دكتور حليم من أميز وأكفأ الاداريين في مسيرة الفيفا وهو صاحب أفكار وتجارب وخبرات أسهمت في معالجة الكثير من القضايا والمشاكل وقال إن حليم يتحدث الإنجليزية بطريقة يسهل فهمها للمتحدثين بمختلف اللغات وهو شخصية لطيفة لا تمل الحديث معها في الفنّ والثقافة والسياسة ويدهشك بمعلوماته في أي موضوع يطرح للنقاش واختتم حديثه بقوله إن دكتور حليم بكارزيمته وطريقته في العمل والتخاطب مع الناس لن يتكرر لأنه شخص فريد في كل شيء.
 * إن هذا الرجل العظيم الذي أعطى وطنه بلا حدود في الرياضة والأدب والثقافة والسياسة وكان سفيراً شعبياً للسودان في الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم واللجنة الأولمبية الدولية والاتحاد العربي وكل دول العالم والذي كرّمته الدول والمؤسسات الرياضية الدولية بالأوسمة والنياشين جدير بأن يطلق اسمه على إستاد الخرطوم الذي شارك في تشييده أو على أحد الشوارع الكبيرة والمهمة في الخرطوم لأنه أهم من بعض الذين ادخلت اسماؤهم علي شوارع وميادين الخرطوم بجهده او بعطائه وانجازاته الرياضية والسياسية وهو الاحق بهذا التكريم لانه ليس رجل في أمة بل أمة في رجل
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*كرات عكسية

 محمد كامل سعيد

سكة (اللي يروح ما يرجعش)..!!

 * في الأخبار ان رئيس المريخ (السابق) جمال الوالي قام بتسليم كل لاعب من المحترفين الأجانب مبلغ (500) دولار لأجل اشتراء أبسط الاحتياجات اليومية.. وكالعادة فقد وجدت الخطوة اياها قبولاً كبيراً من المريخاب..!!



 * كتبنا قبل ايام وأكدنا ان غياب المحترفين عن تدريبات المريخ وتمردهم كان بسبب تأخر رواتبهم وأعلنا بأن هنالك اضراب من جانب كليتشي، عميد الأفارقة، وبقية الأجانب..!!



 * في اليوم التالي لخبر الإضراب خرجت علينا بعض الاصدارات لتنفي التمرد مؤكدة ان الأجانب غابوا عن التدريبات نسبة لعدم علمهم بمكان ومواعيد التدريب..!!



 * (هبة) الرئيس المستقيل، والتي تعتبر فرصة ذهبية لا ولن يفوتها أصحاب المصالح الخاصة، أكدت وجود اشكالية مالية بالنسبة للأجانب وبالتالي وبطريقة غير مباشرة ثبّت (المطبلاتية)، دون قصد، حقيقة التمرد..!!



 * لا ادري لماذا يسمح مجلس المريخ الموقر بتلك التدخلات من جانب الرئيس المستقيل ثم يأتي بعد ذلك ليعلن مقدرته على تسيير كل الأمور خاصة المالية..!!



 * مساهمات الوالي في حل الاشكاليات المالية التي تعترض المريخ سواء بالنسبة للاعبين او افراد الجهاز الفني تضع المجلس في حرج شديد وتظهر ضعفه امام الجميع خاصة اللاعبين..!!



 * وفي الاتجاه الآخر تصب في رصيد الوالي الذي يعلم تمام العلم ان ما يدفعه اليوم سيقوي فرصته ويفربه من العودة الى رئاسة النادي..!!



 * يدفع الوالي (متى ما شاء).. ويرفض حل بعض الاشكاليات بـ(مزاجه).. ولعل ما حدث في موضوع بعثة الفريق الانجولي ليبولو الذي حجز افراده بالفندق نسبة لعدم سداد تكاليف الإقامة يدلل على تلك الحقيقة..!!



 * نعم رفض الوالي المساهمة في دفع فاتورة اقامة ليبولو.. وكاد الأمر ان يتطور لولا التعهد السريع الذي تم تقديمه من مجلس المريخ لإدارة الفندق..!!



 * غير ما حدث لبعثة ليبولو هنالك العديد من الاشكاليات التي كان فندق ابشر مسرحاً لها وقام ببطولتها البيه الهارب والجهاز الفني للمريخ والذي وصل لحد طردهم من الفندق..!!



 * هوان مجلس المريخ الحالي هو الذي يسمح لأموال الوالي بالتمدد مع العلم ان الامكانيات الخرافية للمريخ تؤهله لتغطية كل النفقات دون الحاجة لـ(مد اليد)..!!



 * غياب الدعم من الدولة وجهل جل الاداريين، سواء في المريخ او الهلال، هو الذي يشجع الاندية على السير في سكة (الاستسلام لجيوب) الراس مالية..!!  



 * انها (سكة اللى يروح ما يرجعش) او كما يقول الاشقاء في شمال الوادي.. والمؤسف في الأمر اننا فقدنا اي بارقة أمل في نهاية هذا المسلسل الممل..!!



 * خرجت انديتنا السودانية من مسار الاستثمار ولن تعود قريباً لأن الوضع القاتم الحالي لا يبشر ولا يطمئن..!!
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*فيتو

 سامر العمرابي

الكوكى ..الوالى وأكرم
 (1)

يعود المدير الفنى للمريخ محمد الكوكى من تونس وسيتوجه مباشرة لمعسكر الفريق للإشراف على مباراة الخرطوم الوطنى بعد شفائه من المرض بحمد الله والإطمئنان على صحة والده وأعتقد ان الكوكى كان شجاعا بقدر كبير وهو يعود فى هذا التوقيت وقبل ساعات من مباراة هامة فى الدورى المحلى ويعنى ذلك أنه مدرب مسؤول برغم كل الظروف السيئة المحيطة به ويكفى ان الفريق حتى الأن بلا مدرب لياقة بدنية فى موقف غريب من مجلس الإدارة الذى يبدو أنه يتعامل مع فريق الكرة (بدون نفس) وعلى طريقة المفارق عينو قوية..والأغرب من كل ذلك هؤلاء الذين يلومون الكوكى على مستوى فريقه الذى يعانى فى صمت لدرجة ان خالد أحمد المصطفى المهذب الصامت دائما خرج للعلن بحديث ملتهب يشكو فيه من ضعف مردود الأجانب وتسبب سياسة التقشف فى تراجع مستوى الفرقة الحمراء وخروجها من البطولة الأفريقية وحتى هو شخصيا عانى من عدم تسلم رواتبه طوال الأربعة أشهر الماضية.  

 لن يجد الكوكى الترحيب من البعض وذلك مرده لمواقف شخصية فقط لاعلاقة لها بمصلحة المريخ ولكن العقلاء يعرفون جيدا ضرورة وجود المدير الفنى على رأس الفريق حتى يحافظ على الهيبة والإستقرار فى بقية الموسم خاصة وان الطموح المتبقى فقط هو لقب الدورى وهو يمثل تحديا كبيرا للمريخ وبداية العودة للتنافس الأفريقى بروح جديدة فى الموسم المقبل وليس من المعقول أن يهدم البعض كل ذلك من أجل مشاركة لاعب لم يثبت جدواه الفنية حتى الان أو لأراء إنطباعية فقط وإذا كانوا يريدون مصلحة المريخ فعلا عليهم الضغط على المجلس للتعاقد مع مدرب لياقة ولو كان سودانيا لإنقاذ مايمكن إنقاذه وان يدعوا الكوكى يعمل فى هدوء بعيدا عن الضغوط ودوشة مشاركة فلان أو علان بعد ان أصبح الوضع (سيان) والأجانب بلا تأثير كما قال خالدونا فى تصريحاته الصريحة.

 (2)

 منح الوالى كل لاعب محترف فى المريخ مبلغ 500 دولار (هدية) وهو ليس رئيس النادى للتذكير فقط..وذلك تقديرا لظروفهم المادية وحتى يساعد المجلس (بالصبر) حتى يتدبر رواتبهم.. وأعتقد ان ذلك ليس خبرا فقد تعودنا على هكذا مواقف من الوالى.. ولكن الذى يستحق الإهتمام فى الخبر أن هذا الموقف جاء فى الوقت الذى يتعرض فيه الوالى لهجوم غير محترم ولكنه أثبت أنه كبير ومحترم ولا يلتفت للترهات والسذج.

 (3)

 كما توقعنا وجدت تصريحات حارس المريخ أكرم الهادى الحصرية لموقع الزاوية تداولا واسعا وأثارت الكثير من ردود الأفعال لما حوته من حقائق ودفاع منطقى عن نفسه فى وجه مايعتقد أنها حملة تستهدف علاقته بجمهور المريخ ..إعترف أكرم بالخطأ فى مباراة ليبولو وهو خطا قاتل لاشك ولكنه لايعنى ان الحارس الشاب (باع) ونذكر بخطأ الحارس الدولى عصام الحضرى فى مباراة ليوبار الكونغولى فى الوقت القاتل والذى دفع المريخ ثمنه غاليا وحرمه من التاهل إلى النهائى هل كان خطأ مدفوع القيمة ؟؟ علما بان رئيس النادى وقتها كان جمال الوالى.

 ختام وسلام

 أخر موضة..مواقع الإسكراتش
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*اراء وتعليقات

 عبده قابل

 المريخ والخرطوم الوطني في أقوى وأشرس المباريات

 32 مباراة كسب المريخ 23 والخرطوم فاز في مباراتين  
 { مباراة المريخ والخرطوم الوطني التي تقام مساء اليوم بإستاد المريخ تعد من أقوى وأشرس المباريات التي لعبت في الأسابيع الثمانية التي انقضت من عمر الممتاز.

 { المباراة سيكون الصراع فيها قوياً من أجل تحقيق الفوز والظفر بنقاط المباراة كاملة غير منقوصة وإضافة النقاط الثلاث تجعل الفائز يضع قدماً للوصول للصدارة في حالة أن تجئ نتائج بعض المباريات في صالح الفريق الفائز في مباراة اليوم.

 { المريخ يدخل المباراة وفي رصيده 14 نقطة احتل بها المركز الثاني، أما الخرطوم الوطني فيأتي ترتيبه في المركز الرابع بفارق نقطة واحدة عن المريخ إذ أن رصيده 13 نقطة.

 { الفريقان، رغم التفوق الكبير الذي ظل يحققه المريخ على الخرطوم الوطني إلا أن الخرطوم كان دائماً يصمد وهذا ما سيكون من أمره في مباراة اليوم.

 { منذ صعود الخرطوم الوطني للدوري الممتاز في ثاني موسم انطلق فيه الممتاز وهو موسم 96/97 جمعته مع المريخ 32 مباراة كانت الكفة راجحة للمريخ بانتصارات وصلت إلى 23 انتصارًا مقابل انتصارين فقط للخرطوم وهذا تأكيد قاطع بأن المريخ كان له التفوق وكانت له الكلمة في لقاءاته مع الخرطوم في بطولة الممتاز.

 { لقاء اليوم الذي اكتسب أهمية كبيرة يا ترى أي الفريقين سيحقق الفوز ـ المريخ صاحب الـ23 انتصارًا السابق ، أم سيكون الفوز حليف الخرطوم الذي سبق أن كسب مباراتين في كل المباريات التي التقى فيها بالمريخ في الممتاز.

 لقاءات الفريقين شهدت أكثر ضربات جزاء

 { لقاءات المريخ والخرطوم الوطني كانت هي المباريات التي شهدت احتساب أكثر عدد من ضربات الجزاء إذ لم يحدث أن احتسب مثل هذا العدد من ضربات الجزاء بين أي فريق سوى في اللقاءات التي جمعت بين المريخ والخرطوم الوطني إذ بلغ عدد ضربات الجزاء التي احتسبت في لقاءات الفريقين 14 ضربة جزاء.

 { من الـ14 ضربة جزاء تحصل المريخ على عشر ضربات مقابل أربع للخرطوم.

 { ثلاث ضربات أهدرها المريخ وضربتان أهدرهما الخرطوم.

 أهم النتائج في مباريات المريخ والخرطوم الوطني

 { أول مباراة بين المريخ والخرطوم الوطني أقيمت بإستاد المريخ في يوم الخميس 12/6/1997 حقق فيها المريخ الفوز 3/1 سجلهم عبد المجيد جعفر هدفين وهدف لابراهومة من ضربة جزاء.

 { أكبر فوز حققه المريخ على الخرطوم جاء بنتيجة 7/صفر فاز بها المريخ في آخر مباراة لعبها الفريقان في الموسم الماضي التي أقيمت يوم الأربعاء 12/9/2012 سجل أهداف المريخ السبعة كل من اديكو هدفين ، رمضان عجب هدفين وهدف لكل من سعيد السعودي ، أحمد الباشا ، سكواها.  

 { الفوزان الوحيدان اللذان حققهما الخرطوم على المريخ ، الأول جاء في المباراة التي أقيمت بين الفريقين في يوم الأحد 25/10/2001 وجاء الفوز بنتيجة 1/صفر سجله عزمي.

 { الفوز الثاني للخرطوم على المريخ جاء في عام 2004 وبالتحديد في المباراة التي أقيمت في يوم الاثنين 1/3/2004 وكسبها الخرطوم 2/صفر سجلهما أحمد يكيني ومحمد كمال وأهدر المريخ ضربة جزاء بواسطة محترفه زكريا.

 { فيصل العجب هو هداف لقاءات المريخ والخرطوم الوطني بإحرازه 9 أهداف.

 { حنظلية هداف الخرطوم في لقاءاته مع المريخ بإحرازه أربعة أهداف.

 { الأرقام كلها جاءت لصالح المريخ ومباراة اليوم سيكون البذل فيها شديداً لتحقيق الفوز الذي سيكون في صالح المريخ بنسبة 60% مقابل 10% للخرطوم و30% للتعادل.

 أهلي مدني تفوق على أهلى الخرطوم

 { مباراة أخرى تقام مساء اليوم بين أهلى مدني وأهلي الخرطوم والفريقان يعانيان كثيرًا إذ حدث تراجع لهما في الأسابيع الأخيرة لدرجة أن رصيد الفريقين تجمد في 6 نقاط فقط.

 { أهلى مدني وأهلي الخرطوم كلاهما ذاق مرارة الهبوط من الدوري الممتاز حيث قضى الفريقان مواسم عديدة بعيدين عن الممتاز خاصة أهلي الخرطوم.

 { الفريقان بلغ مجموع المباريات التي لعباها معاً في الدوري الممتاز 16 مباراة جاء التفوق فيها لصالح أهلى مدني بالفوز في 7 مباريات مقابل 4 انتصارات لأهلي الخرطوم و5 مباريات انتهت بالتعادل.

 { أحرز أهلى مدني 18 هدفاً في شباك أهلي الخرطوم مقابل 16 هدفاً لأهلي الخرطوم.

 { المباراة متكافئة ويتوقع أن تشهد تنافساً قوياً بين الفريقين أما توقعاتنا لها فإن التعادل وارد بنسبة 80%.

 مريخ الفاشر يواجه الأمل عطبرة

 { مريخ الفاشر يستضيف الأمل العطبراوي عصر اليوم في مباراة يتوقع لها أن تكون حافلة بالقوة والإثارة.

 { مريخ الفاشر الذي ظل يفقد العديد من النقاط بأرضه يواجه اليوم خصماً عنيدًا متعطش للفوز هو الأمل الذي ظل في آخر مباراتين لعبهما بقوة محققاً أكبر فوزين وذلك بفوزه على أهلي عطبرة 4/صفر وبنفس النتيجة فاز على أهلي مدني وهذا ما صعب من مهمة مريخ الفاشر الذي يتطلب وضعه أن يحقق الفوز بعد خسارته لنقاط عديدة بأرضه.

 { التوقعات تشير إلى أن التعادل سيكون هو نتيجة المباراة وذلك بنسبة تصل إلى 80% والله أعلم.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المريخ ينازل الكوماندوز في مواجهة محتدمة بملعبه مساء اليوم
  الفريقان كثفا اعدادهما للقاء ويسعيان لوقف نزيف النقاط والتعويض

 اعداد: عمر احمد الطيب

 يستضيف المريخ بملعبه عشية اليوم الخرطوم الوطني في مواجهة محتدمة بالاسبوع الثامن للدوري الممتاز في دورته الاولي حيث كثف الفريقان تحضيراتهما للمباراة بتدريبات متواصلة .

 فريق المريخ باشر اعداده وتحضيراته للقاء بتمارين يومية عقب مباراة الفرسان والتي كسبها الفريق بثنائية ورفع رصيده الى 14 نقطة بالمركز الثاني في روليت المنافسة ويسعي الفريق بعد فقدان النقاط في مبارياته السابقه واكد مدرب الفريق خالد احمد المصطفي في تصريحات سابقة احترامه لفرقة الكوماندوز وعمل الف حساب لهذه المواجهة المهمة والتي تلعب دورا كبيرا في مشوار الفريق بالمنافسة.

 عودة الثنائي لدفاع المريخ

 تشهد مباراة اليوم عودة ثنائي الدفاع العاجي باسكال واحمد ضفر للمشاركة بعد غيابهم الاضطراري عن لقاء الفرسان نتيجة للايقاف حيث عاني خط الظهر المريخي كثيرا بعد غياب الثنائي والتوليف الذي احدثه الجهاز الفني للمريخ لخط الدفاع بعودة امير كمال لخط الظهر بمباراة الفرسان.

 الجهاز الفني للمريخ يعول كثيرا علي ثلاثي الهجوم

 وضح من خلال المتابعات ان مدرب المريخ خالد المصطفي يعول كثيرا علي ثلاثي الهجوم موانزا ومحمد موسي وسليماني لمفاجأة فريقة الخرطوم الوطني وقيادة خط المقدمة المريخي من اجل تحقيق فوز مريح من واقع اهتمام خالد بالثلاثي وخاصة وان اية نتيجة غير الفوز للمريخ قد تعقد حساباته كثيرا

 خالد المصطفى يخفي ملامح التشكيلة

 وضح من خلال تدريبات الفرقة الحمراء ان مدرب الفريق خالد احمد المصطفي يعمل علي اخفاء تشكيلته التي ستخوض المباراة وتشير المتابعات بان المجموعة التي ادت مباراة الفرسان هي المرشحة لخوض اللقاء مع بعض التعديلات بعودة ثنائي الدفاع باسكال وضفر مع آمال ضعيفة لمشاركة علاء الدين يوسف ومن اقوي العناصر المرشحة لاقتحام تشكيلة المدرب خالد: يس - باسكال - ضفر - موسي الزومة - نجم الدين - الطاهر الحاج - امير كمال - هيثم مصطفي - فيصل العجب وراجي عبدالعاطي ومحمد موسي

 مباراة الخرطوم تمثل فرصة ذهبية للمريخ لصدارة المنافسة

 بعد النتيجة التعادلية لفريق الهلال امام هلال كادوقلي امس اصبحت فرصة المريخ كبيرة لصدارة روليت المنافسة مما يضع لاعبي المريخ تحت ضغط كبير من واقع ان المباراة اصبحت تمثل مفترق طرق للاحمر.

 الخرطو م الوطني يرفع راية التحدي

 وبالمقابل واصل فريق الخرطوم الوطني تحضيراته للمباراة واجري الفريق سلسلة من التدريبات اليومية وخاض الفريق تجربة تنافسية امام النسور بكاس السودان عقب مباراة الفريق امام الاهلي شندي لكاس السودان اسهمت كثيرا في اعداد الفريق لمباراة اليوم ويدخل الخرطوم الوطني وفي رصيده 13 نقطة ويأمل مثل المريخ تماما في تعويض نزيف النقاط الذي فقده الفريق في بداية التنافس حسبما افاد المدرب العام للفريق ابوعبيدة سليمان في تصريحات سابقة لقوون بان فريقه يسعي لحصد نقاط المباراة واستعدادات المريخ المكثفة للمواجهة جعلهم حريصون على مواصلة الاعداد بصورة اكبر من اجل الخروج بنتيجة مشرفة.

 المريخ يفقد فيصل موسي

 يغيب عن لقاء المريخ اليوم نجم وسطه فيصل موسي نتيجة للراحة الممنوحة للاعب عقب الوعكة الصحية التي المت به مؤخرا.

 سفاري والمحترف الايفواري كوفي في صفوف الكوماندوز

 تشهد تشكيلة المدرب السليمي اليوم عودة نجمي الفريق المدافع عمر سفاري والايفواري كوفي بعد توقفهما الاضطراري بمباراة الارسنال في الاسبوع السابع فيما يغيب ريتشارد جاستين عن المباراة لتغيبه عن تدريبات الفريق مع احتمال ضعيف لمشاركة نصرالدين جوجو لعودته مؤخرا من اصابة علي الرغم من مباشرته لنشاطه مع الفريق.

 اللواء علاء الدين يس مدير استاد المريخ في حديث لقوون:

 دار النادي ستشهد طفرة تحسينات مرتقبة

 كتب عمر احمد الطيب

 قال سعادة اللواء علاء الدين يس مدير استاد المريخ في تصريحه لقوون ان العمل بالاستاد سوف يتواصل عقب الصيانة التي تمت لارضية الملعب والشوارع المحيطة بالاستاد لمباراة ليوبولو الانجولي واضاف ان العمل لن يتوقف وستتم التحسينات والصيانة بصورة دورية ومستمرة واكد سعادة اللواء بان دار النادي سوف تشهد طفرة في القريب العاجل حيث هناك افكار ومشاريع سيتم تنفيذها في القريب العاجل متي ما وجد التمويل المطلوب حيث هنالك ترتيبات لعمل خدمات اضافية للرواد منها صالة العاب مستحدثة تحتوي علي الكثير من الالعاب مثل البلياردو وكرة المضرب بجانب تحسين حالة المسرح الحالي وتحديثه لاستقبال حفلات وبرامج النادي الثقافية والدينية والرياضية ومختلف المناسبات واكد ان هناك الكثير من المشاريع سوف تري النور بدار النادي والاستاد سنعلن عنها في حينها ولا نريد ان نتحدث عنها ولكن نريد ان يري الناس.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*[align=justify]بعثة الدراويش وصلت للخرطوم امس وتغادر غدا لشندي لمواجهة النمور بالجمعة:

 رئيس البعثة يشيد بحرارة الاستقبال ويؤكد صعوبة لقاء الجمعة
 المنياوي: الاهلي شندي فريق مش ساهل والاسماعيلي لا ينوم علي العسل
 مطار الخرطوم: ابراهيم الجيلي ـ تصوير محمد دفع الله

 وصلت بعثة نادي الاسماعيلي المصري الي الخرطوم في الساعة الثامنة والنصف بدلا عن السادسة والنصف مساء امس علي متن الخطوط المصرية للطيران برئاسة الاستاذ عاطف عبد العزيز عضو مجلس ادارة النادي الاسماعيلي وضمت بعثة الفريق المصري 24 فردا وذلك استعدادا لمواجهة فريق الاهلي شندي في ذهاب دور الـ 16 لبطولة الكونفدرالية الافريقية المحددة يوم الجمعة بمدينة شندي وقد كان في استقبال البعثة السيد محمد سيد احمد ممثل الاتحاد العام وجمال ابشر عضو العلاقات العامة بالاتحاد ومعتز الامام من الاهلي شندي والذين سهلوا اجراءات دخول بعثة الاسماعيلي التي حلت بفندق برادس بالخرطوم اثنين جوار اوزون وتقرر ان تقضي بعثة الاسماعيلي اليوم وتغادر الي شندي يوم الخميس وتحل باستراحة الجامعة وسيؤدي مرانه الاساسي والاخير للمباراة باستاد شندي .

 قوون كانت في استقبال بعثة الدراويش بمطار الخرطوم واجرت استطلاعا عن موقعة الجمعة الافريقية فماذا قالوا؟؟

 اشاد السيد عاطف عبد العزيز رئيس بعثة الاسماعيلي المصري بالاستقبال الرائع والحفاوة التي قال انها كانت متوقعة من الاخوة السودانيين مؤكدا ان فريقه تنتظره مباراة مهمة وتعتبر من المواجهات الصعبة مشيرا الي ان الاسماعيلي فريق كبير وخبرة وسيلعب من اجل الفوز امام فريق الاهلي شندي الطموح خاصة وان فرقة الدراويش تضم مجموعة من نجوم المنتخب المصري بقيادة الحارس محمد صبحي وعمر السيلية والكابتن محمد حمص رغم ان الفريق فقد 13 لاعبا من الاعمدة الاساسية لكنه قادر علي اعادة البطولات في ظل الظروف الصعبة التي مرت بها .

 وقال رئيس بعثة الاسماعيلي عاطف عبد العزيز ان الاسماعيلي صاحب خبرة ميدانية كبيرة وسيعمل علي العودة بنتيجة جيدة تريحه في جولة الاياب بالاسماعيلية وقال ان الاهلي فريق لا يستهان به وهو من الفرق الطموحة ورغم حداثته لكنه يضم لاعبين مميزين من الهلال والمريخ وسنعمل له الف حساب.

 المدرب العام للاسماعيلي: الدراويش والنمور كتاب مفتوح:

 وقال كابتن اشرف خضر المدرب العام لفرقة الدراويش ان منافسات الفرق المصرية والسودانية دائما ما تأتي في اجواء اخوية حلوة رغم ان الفرقتين الاهلي والاسماعيلي سيكون اصرارهما كبيرا علي تحقيق الانتصار في اول مقابلة لهما في الاطار التنافسي مشيرا الي ان اهلي شندي قد قدم نفسه بصورة جيدة واكد انه فريق محترم والاسماعيلي يعتبر فريق كبير ويضم لاعبين خبرة وسنلعب ماتش بدافع تحقيق الفوز وقال انهم يعرفون اهلي شندي جيدا ولكنهم لم يشاهدوا مباراته الاخيرة امام منافسه الاثيوبي ديدا بيت الذي تأهل علي حسابه لهذه المرحلة ولكننا تابعنا الاهلي امام المريخ ورغم كل تلك المعلومات يظل الاهلي والاسماعيلي كتابان مفتوحان للاجهزة الفنية في ظل توفر المعلومات مؤكدا ان فريقه سيعمل علي تحقيق بطولة الكونفدرالية التي لم تدخل مصر حتي الان.

 نادي الاهلي شندي يشيد بسلطات مطار الخرطوم:

 اشاد السيد معتز الامام عضو دائرة الكرة بالاهلي شندي بسلطات مطار الخرطوم وخص الثنائي جمال فضل والطيب مختار اللذان ساهما في تسهيل اجراءات دخول بعثة نادي الاسماعيلي المصري التي وصلت امس لمواجهة الاهلي شندي بالجمعة في بطولة الكونفدرالية.

 ثلاثي الاسماعيلي تخلف بالقاهرة ويصل اليوم

 تخلف عن الوصول مع بعثة الاسماعيلي ثلاثي الفريق عبدالحميد سامي ومحمد عواد وابراهيم الزن عن مرافقة البعثة للخرطوم امس وتقرر ان يصل الثلاثي اليوم للانضمام لمعسكر الفريق بالخرطوم قبل المغادرة غدا لشندي تأهبا لموقعة الجمعة الافريقية.
  [/align]
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مهمة صعبة لهجوم المريخ 

 هجوم المريخ سيجد صعوبة بالغة التعقيد في الوصول الى شباك الخرطوم في مباراة اليوم باعتبار انه يواجه افضل خط ظهر في الدوري الممتاز و المكون من سفاري الصغير ومعاوية الامين فيما يتوقع ان يكسر المريخ صمود الخرطوم من الكرات الثابتة او المتحركة باعتبار ان دفاع الخرطوم يمتاز بالصرامة والقوة والشراسة.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*هدفان فقط في شباكه.. الخرطوم يتفوق على المريخ دفاعيا 

 قبل مباراة اليوم 
 قبل مباراة اليوم يتفوق الخرطوم على المريخ بقوة الدفاع ..و منح الفريق لقب افضل خط دفاع في البطولة حتى الان بعد ان ولجت شباكه هدفين فقط وياتي خلفه المريخ و الاهلي شندي ومن ثم الهلال اما اخطر وافضل هجوم فكان من نصيب الهلال وياتي خلفه الامل .
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المريخ يستضيف الخرطوم الوطني مساء اليوم
 عينه على الصدارة

كفرووتر /الخرطوم يستضيف المريخ مساء اليوم بملعبه الخرطوم الوطني ضمن مباريات الاسبوع الثامن من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز في نسخته الثامنة عشر لدورته الاولي في مقابلة يتوقع ان تاتي قوية بين الفريقين ىبعد تعادل الهلال بالامس وفوز المريخ يدفع به للمكرز الاول والخرطوم للمركز الثاني مباشرة.  
 مباراة اليوم سيخوضها المريخ بطريقة متوازنة خاصة ان المريخ يواجه خصما غير عادي لم يتذوق طعم الخسارة حتى الان وهو يجلس في المركز الرابع ويتوقع ان تكون مباراته اليوم امام المريخ من المباريات المهمة جدا بالنسبة له لان فوزه اليوم يدفع به الى المركز الاول مباشرة خاصة ان الفارق بينه والمريخ نقطتين وكان مدرب المريخ قد مرن اللاعبين على طريقة اللعب التي سيخوض بها مواجهة اليوم امام الوطني وهي خطة متوازنة تعتمد على اللاعبين راجي عبد العاطي والعجب بجانب هيثم من وسط الملعب والباشا ورمضان من الوسط الايمن والايسر.
 السليمي يلعبها دفاعية حذرة
 مدرب الخرطوم الوطني يدخل مباراة اليوم بحذر شديد باعتبار انه الفريق الوحيد بجانب الهلال لم يتذوق طعم الخسارة حتى الان ويريد الحفاظ على سجله خاليا من الهزائم حتى الاسبوع التاسع من الممتاز ويتوقع ان يعلبها دفاعية حذرة معتمدا على المهاجم عنكبة في الهجوم وحيدا مدعوما بالثنائي صلاح الامير اتومالا من وسط الملعب وكان مدرب الخرطوم السليمي قد ظل يدرب اللاعب اتومالا لللعب في وسط الملعب ليتبادل الادوار الهجومية مع عنكبة
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المريخ يستضيف الخرطوم الوطني مساء اليوم
 عينه على الصدارة

 يستضيف المريخ مساء اليوم بملعبه الخرطوم الوطني ضمن مباريات الاسبوع الثامن من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز في نسخته الثامنة عشر لدورته الاولي في مقابلة يتوقع ان تاتي قوية بين الفريقين ىبعد تعادل الهلال بالامس وفوز المريخ يدفع به للمكرز الاول والخرطوم للمركز الثاني مباشرة.  
 مباراة اليوم سيخوضها المريخ بطريقة متوازنة خاصة ان المريخ يواجه خصما غير عادي لم يتذوق طعم الخسارة حتى الان وهو يجلس في المركز الرابع ويتوقع ان تكون مباراته اليوم امام المريخ من المباريات المهمة جدا بالنسبة له لان فوزه اليوم يدفع به الى المركز الاول مباشرة خاصة ان الفارق بينه والمريخ نقطتين وكان مدرب المريخ قد مرن اللاعبين على طريقة اللعب التي سيخوض بها مواجهة اليوم امام الوطني وهي خطة متوازنة تعتمد على اللاعبين راجي عبد العاطي والعجب بجانب هيثم من وسط الملعب والباشا ورمضان من الوسط الايمن والايسر.
 السليمي يلعبها دفاعية حذرة
 مدرب الخرطوم الوطني يدخل مباراة اليوم بحذر شديد باعتبار انه الفريق الوحيد بجانب الهلال لم يتذوق طعم الخسارة حتى الان ويريد الحفاظ على سجله خاليا من الهزائم حتى الاسبوع التاسع من الممتاز ويتوقع ان يعلبها دفاعية حذرة معتمدا على المهاجم عنكبة في الهجوم وحيدا مدعوما بالثنائي صلاح الامير اتومالا من وسط الملعب وكان مدرب الخرطوم السليمي قد ظل يدرب اللاعب اتومالا لللعب في وسط الملعب ليتبادل الادوار الهجومية مع عنكبة
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*مشكور محمد وصباح الخير
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*المريخ يختتم تحضيراته للخرطوم ويدخل معسكر بـ"دانداس"


اختتم فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ تحضيراته مساء اليوم الثلاثاء للمباراة التي تجمعه مع الخرطوم الوطني في الجولة الثامنة من الدوري الممتاز، واجرى الفريق الاحمر تدريب على ملعبه بمشاركة كل اللاعبين عدا فيصل موسى الذي منحه الجهاز الطبي راحة ، واكد خالد احمد المصطفى مساعد مدرب المريخ عقب نهاية المران ان فريقه جاهز لمباراة الغد  






ودخل الفريق عقب المران معسكر مغلق بفندق دانداس وسط الخرطوم
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*مريخ الفاشر يتحدي فهود الشمال


كفرووتر /الخرطوم يواجه مريخ الفاشر عصر اليوم تحدي الامل عطبرة ضمن مباريات الاسبوع الثامن من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز.  






المريخ يدخل مباراة اليوم برصيد سبعة نقاط فيما يدخل الامل مباراة اليوم برصيد 11 نقطة وفوز المريخ يدفع به الى المراكز الوسطية بينما فوز الامل يدفع به الى المركز الثالث من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*



الاهلي مدني يستضيف الفرسان


كفرووتر /الخرطوم يحل الفرسان الخرطوم مساء اليوم ضيفا على الاهلي مدني ضمن مباريات الاسبوع الثامن مسابقة الدوري الممتاز.
يبحث الاهليان عن الفوز في مباراة اليوم للتقدم الي المراكز الامامية خاصة انهما خسرا اخر مباراتيهما امام المريخ والامل عطبرة .  






سيد الاتيام صاحب الارض والجمهور له ست نقاط من فوزين اما الاهلي الخرطوم فله سبع نقاط من فوز و اربع تعادلات
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*إن فوكس


نجيب عبدالرحيم


إشهار إفلاس أنديتنا .. عودة إلى زمن (العداد)


المصائب تأتي بالتتابع كما قال الكاتب والأديب الإنجليزي وليم شكسبير المصائب لا تأتي فرادى بعد الهزائم والإنكسارت التي حدثت لفريقي المريخ والهلال في سباق البطولة الإفريقية والخرطوم في الكونفدرالية بالإضافة إلى مسلسل الإستقالات الجماعية والفردية من إدارتي الفريقين والجماهير الزرقاء والحمراء وجماهير الخرطوم تعيش حالة حزن إذ يخرج علينا المدربين واللاعبين الأجانب السابقين والحاليين لفريقي القمة يطالبون مستحقاتهم المتبقية من مقدم عقود ومتأخرات رواتب.
بداية الشرارة كانت من الفرعون المصري حارس مرمى المريخ الدولي عصام الحضري وبعده يوسف محمد المحترف النيجيري السابق في صفوف نادي الهلال ثم إيفوسا لاعب المريخ السابق والهلال الحالي والبرازيلي كامبوس مدرب الهلال السابق ووارغو لاعب المريخ المتجول له مستحقات وجميعهم يطالبون بها الآن فالمبالغ كبيرة تقدر بمليارات والأندية أشهرت إفلاسها.
لقد إنكشف المستور بالنسبة للفريق الأحمر بعد ذهاب الوالي وأصبحت الظروف صعبة وعجز المجلس عن الإيفاء بالالتزامات المالية والمستحقات القديمة وقدم المجلس إستقالة جماعية والفريق الأزرق رئيسه قدم إستقالته بعد ظهور الدائنين مما جعل نائب الأمين العام للنادي هاشم ملاح يطلب من ولاية الخرطوم تسديد مستحقات الثلاثي المدرب كامبوس وإيفوسا وهوت وإذا عجزت الأندية والولاية عن التسديد ستطالها عقوبة الفيفا.
المستفيد هو اللاعب المحترف الذي يتم تسجيله بمبلغ كبير وعندما ينتقل إلى نادي منافس يضاعف المبلغ والأندية تصرخ ما عندنا فلوس وأصبحوا يطالبون الدولة بدفع مستحقاتهم فالرابح هو اللاعب والخاسر هو النادي عندما يدفع تلك المبالغ الطائلة يخرج من المنافسات الخارجية خالي الوفاض وغرقان في الديون هذا هو حال أنديتنا الكبيرة وذك بسبب الصراع المحموم بين قطبي الكرة السودانية المريخ والهلال لتسجيل اللاعبين والمدربين الأجانب أدى في نهاية الأمر إلى إشهار الإفلاس الذي سيؤدي إلى عدم المشاركة في المنافسات الدولية القادمة.  






في زمن الهواية كانت الأندية الكبيرة تمرض ولا تموت وتتعافى بيد لاعبيها الذين لا يتقاضون راتباً مثل الملايين التي يتقاضها المحترفين اليوم وإنما يتسلمون مبلغاً بسيطاً عند الفوز يسمى ( العداد ) بلغة الرياضيين أيام زمن الهواية الزمن الجميل أما تجربة الإحتراف أعتقد إن الجميع يتفق معي بأنها فشلت فشلا ذريعا ونحن لم نعرف أن نطبق الاحتراف وأنه أكبر من تفكير لاعبينا وإدارينا وإعلامنا المتأسف فالمتابع للمستويات والمشاركات الخارجية لأنديتنا ومنتخباتنا لا تحتاج إلى تعليق أكثر مما قيل وكتب ومع الفلس الشديد الذي تعاني منه كل الأندية السودانية كبيرة وصغيرة خلونا نرجع لعصر الهواية والعداد.
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*تسلم عبدالغني على طلتك
                        	*

----------


## الخليل 9

*مشكور ياملك
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*شكرا لكما  محمد و عبدالغني صباح الخير






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب محمد النادر على الابداعات

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*والشكر موصول للحبيب عبد الغني على الاضافات الرائعة

*

----------


## الدلميت

*ثنائي مبدع محمد وعبد الغني 
لكما الشكر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم



الإسود تضرب في الصميم وتفتح الصدارة أمام الزعيم
خالدونا يجهز كتيبة النجوم لإلحاق أول خسارة بالخرطوم .. وجماهير الأزرق تهاجم غارزيتو
الوزير يكشف حقائق مهمة حول جمعية المريخ .. ومجلس الشورى يجتمع بالوالي والفريق
بدوافع الصدارة .. الفرقة الحمراء تستضيف الكوماندوز مساء اليوم
اكد على جاهزية الاحمر .. خالد احمد المصطفى : اكملنا الجاهزية ولن نستهين بالاولاد
عقدت اجتماعها بمنزل استاذ الاجيال .. الامانة العامة لمجلس الشورى تجتمع بالوالي والفريق عبد الله وتدين الاساءات لقائد المسيرة
وزير الشباب والرياضة : نتعهد بتسوية كل النقاط الساخنة وعقد جمعية في اجواء صحية
المريخ الفاشر يستضيف الامل وصراع بين الاهلاوية
اسود الجبال تعطل الهلال
مدرب المنتخب الزامبي السابق ينصح المريخ بعدم التفريط في موانزا
يعود لملعبه بالقلعة الحمراء .. المريخ يبحث عن الوصول الى النقطة 17 عبر بوابة الخرطوم الوطني .. خالدونا يركز على الهجوم .. يعتمد على ثنائية ضفر وباسكال في الدفاع والسليمي يتحدى
عصر امس بقيادة خالدونا .. المريخ ينهي تحضيراته للكوماندوز خلف الابواب المغلقة للقلعة الحمراء .. كتيبة الزعيم تعسكر بدانداس .. وراحة طبية لفيصل موسى
الجمعية قائمة في موعدها .. وزير الشباب : المشاورات مستمرة لدخول العضوية الجديدة عمومية المريخ
لقاءات المريخ والخرطوم في الدوري الممتاز .. 32 لقاء سابقا بين الفريقين و23 انتصارا للاحمر .. السداسية اكبر فوز .. وكومبيوتر الزعيم يتوقعها ثلاثية للفرقة الحمراء
شائعة خلافات الوالي والملك تثير سخرية قدامى النجوم والاقطاب .. إبراهومة : النساء تركوا القيل والقال وإتقوا الله في المريخ .. اناشد الجميع بالالتفات للفريق بدلا عن القتال في اشياء لا تستحق والاحمر في حاجة لكل ابنائه 
فاروق جبرة : المواقع الالكترونية تكتب على هواها دون رقيب او حسيب وفبركة التصريحات امر سهل بالنسبة لها
مدرب منتخب زامبيا السابق ينصح الاحمر بعدم التفريط في جاكسون .. الإيطالي بونيتي : موانزا لاعب جيد وقابل للتطور أكثر .. الافضل اشراكه على الجناح الايمن .. المقارنة بينه وساكواها صعبة وكان ضمن توليفتي في سيكافا .. اللعب للمريخ هو التجربة الاولى له خارج زامبيا .. طبيعي ان يهتز والتجهيز النفسي والمشاركة المستمرة طريقه للعودة .. موانزا واحد من ثلاثة لاعبين توقعت لهم النجاح في السنوات المقبلة .. ابتعدت عن الرصاصات كثيرا ولازلت اؤمن باني لن اخسر رهاني عليه .. عدم نجاحه مع المريخ منذ البداية طبيعي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى


إسود الجبال تفرض التعادل على الهلال وتتقدم بشكوى ضد إكانغا .. والمريخ ينازل الكوماندوز
غارزيتو يخرج تحت حماية الشرطة ونجله يشتبك مع أحد المشجعين .. كامبوس : قضيتي مع الهلال في الفيفا وأطالب ب 50 ألف دولار والشرط الجزائي
المريخ يستدرج الكوماندوز الى القلعة الحمراء
محمد موسى : العجب وضع النقاط على الحروف  ولاتوجد مشكلة بين الملك واكرم
الكوكي يصل اليوم
المريخ يفقد اكرم ويستعيد ضفر وعلاء الدين
باسكال يشارك رغم الاصابة
الفرقة الحمراء تطمح الى تحقيق الفوز الرابع والعشرين على الكوماندوز
نادر مالك : توقيت الجمعية العمومية للمريخ غير مناسب
الوالي يسلم 500 دولار لكل لاعب اجنبي بالمريخ
صلاح الامير يطالب بتحكيم عادل
ابوعبيدة سليمان : نفكر في الحاق الهزيمة بالمريخ
اسود الجبال تغتال احلام الهلال في الحصول على العلامة الكاملةغارزيتو يخرج تحت حماية الشرطة والجماهير تطالب باقالته
هلال كادوقلي يشكو الهلال
انتقد الفرنسي واكد اتصالات مسئولي الازرق به .. فوزي التعايشة : غارزيتو لم ولن يفيد الهلال وكان عليه الرحيل بعد مباراة جوليبا
حافظ احمد حامد : خروج بشة ومهند وراء تعادل الاسود
معاذ : استغللنا ضعف دفاع الهلال
كامبوس : مشكلتي مع الهلال ليست مادية والازرق ارتكب خطا كبيرا في حقي ولم يقدر فترتي
الهلال يتوصل الى اتفاق مع ايفوسا
الاسماعيلي يصل الخرطوم والمنياوي يتحدث للصدى
اهلي شندي يؤدي التدريب الرئيسي اليوم استعدادا للدراويش
سيد الاتيام يتربص بالفرسان
مريخ الفاشر يستقبل الفهود عصر اليوم
الجريف يقسو على بيت المال برباعية
رابطة المشجعين تصدر بيانا ساخنا .. الريح اسماعيل : لم نهرب من العمل في الموردة ولانستطيع تسيير الاعباء .. والسر بخيت يؤكد : دمباوي كان يتابط شرا وسعى لفشل الانتخابات
المريخ يستدرج الكوماندوز في لقاء من نار .. الفرقة الحمراء ترمي بثقلها وتسعى الى تحقيق فوز عريض على الخرطوم .. عنكبه ورفاقه يتمسكون بالحفاظ على سجلهم خاليا من الهزائم .. خالد احمد المصطفى يدفع بتشكيلة اهلي الخرطوم والسليمي يخطط الى التفوق على المدير الفني الاحمر ويخوض اللقاء بطريقة متوازنة 
مدير الكرة بالمريخ يؤكد استقرار الاحمر والعلاقة القوية بين اللاعبين .. محمد موسى : العجب وضع النقاط على الحروف وقائد الفرقة الحمراء محل تقدير الجميع ولاتوجد مشكلة بين الملك وأكرم .. لا احد ينكر ماقدمه الوالي وبذله في القلعة الحمراء .. وكنت شاهد عيان في انغولا واؤكد : الرئيس المستقيل لم يميز بين العجب وجبل الجليد
المريخ يسعى إلى تحقيق الفوز الرابع والعشرين على الكوماندوز في الدوري الممتاز
اجلى بتصريحات للصدى من امريكا .. نادر مالك : توقيت الجمعية العمومية للمريخ غير مناسب .. والفرقة الحمراء ستتضرر والوزير مطالب بتعيين لجنة تسيير .. الجمعية ستفوت على المريخ فرصة الترتيب الجيد لخوض التسجيلات .. والطيب حسن بدوي والوزارة لايقبلان الانحياز الى طرف على حساب الاخر ..المجلس الحالي اجتهد في ظل ظروف صعبة وعلينا الاشادة به .. واتهام الوالي بتحريض اللاعبين سيناريو مكرر وحرب قادها البعض ضدي قبل الرئيس المستقيل ..هناك شخصيات في المريخ تعيد انتاج افلام قديمة بسيناريوهات جديدة مع تغيير الشخصيات ولايستطيع احد التشكيك في اخلاق الوالي .ز الرئيس المستقيل احدث طفرة وصرف بسخاء ومثل هذه الاتهامات ساذجة ولايمكن تصديقها
الاسود تتخصص في العملاقين .. هلال كادوقلي ينتزع التعادل امام الازرق  وأيمن محمود يصيب الهلال في مقتل
الفرقة الزرقاء تتقدم بهدف تراوري في الحصة الاولى .. والاسود تسجل في الوقت القاتل .. جماهير الهلال تخرج مستاءة وتوزع الاتهامات بين المدرب وتخاذل اللاعبين .. والشرطة تحمي غارزيتو

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد النادر
					

كرات عكسية

 محمد كامل سعيد

سكة (اللي يروح ما يرجعش)..!!

 * في الأخبار ان رئيس المريخ (السابق) جمال الوالي قام بتسليم كل لاعب من المحترفين الأجانب مبلغ (500) دولار لأجل اشتراء أبسط الاحتياجات اليومية.. وكالعادة فقد وجدت الخطوة اياها قبولاً كبيراً من المريخاب..!!



 * كتبنا قبل ايام وأكدنا ان غياب المحترفين عن تدريبات المريخ وتمردهم كان بسبب تأخر رواتبهم وأعلنا بأن هنالك اضراب من جانب كليتشي، عميد الأفارقة، وبقية الأجانب..!!



 * في اليوم التالي لخبر الإضراب خرجت علينا بعض الاصدارات لتنفي التمرد مؤكدة ان الأجانب غابوا عن التدريبات نسبة لعدم علمهم بمكان ومواعيد التدريب..!!



 * (هبة) الرئيس المستقيل، والتي تعتبر فرصة ذهبية لا ولن يفوتها أصحاب المصالح الخاصة، أكدت وجود اشكالية مالية بالنسبة للأجانب وبالتالي وبطريقة غير مباشرة ثبّت (المطبلاتية)، دون قصد، حقيقة التمرد..!!



 * لا ادري لماذا يسمح مجلس المريخ الموقر بتلك التدخلات من جانب الرئيس المستقيل ثم يأتي بعد ذلك ليعلن مقدرته على تسيير كل الأمور خاصة المالية..!!



 * مساهمات الوالي في حل الاشكاليات المالية التي تعترض المريخ سواء بالنسبة للاعبين او افراد الجهاز الفني تضع المجلس في حرج شديد وتظهر ضعفه امام الجميع خاصة اللاعبين..!!



 * وفي الاتجاه الآخر تصب في رصيد الوالي الذي يعلم تمام العلم ان ما يدفعه اليوم سيقوي فرصته ويفربه من العودة الى رئاسة النادي..!!



 * يدفع الوالي (متى ما شاء).. ويرفض حل بعض الاشكاليات بـ(مزاجه).. ولعل ما حدث في موضوع بعثة الفريق الانجولي ليبولو الذي حجز افراده بالفندق نسبة لعدم سداد تكاليف الإقامة يدلل على تلك الحقيقة..!!



 * نعم رفض الوالي المساهمة في دفع فاتورة اقامة ليبولو.. وكاد الأمر ان يتطور لولا التعهد السريع الذي تم تقديمه من مجلس المريخ لإدارة الفندق..!!



 * غير ما حدث لبعثة ليبولو هنالك العديد من الاشكاليات التي كان فندق ابشر مسرحاً لها وقام ببطولتها البيه الهارب والجهاز الفني للمريخ والذي وصل لحد طردهم من الفندق..!!



 * هوان مجلس المريخ الحالي هو الذي يسمح لأموال الوالي بالتمدد مع العلم ان الامكانيات الخرافية للمريخ تؤهله لتغطية كل النفقات دون الحاجة لـ(مد اليد)..!!



 * غياب الدعم من الدولة وجهل جل الاداريين، سواء في المريخ او الهلال، هو الذي يشجع الاندية على السير في سكة (الاستسلام لجيوب) الراس مالية..!!  



 * انها (سكة اللى يروح ما يرجعش) او كما يقول الاشقاء في شمال الوادي.. والمؤسف في الأمر اننا فقدنا اي بارقة أمل في نهاية هذا المسلسل الممل..!!



 * خرجت انديتنا السودانية من مسار الاستثمار ولن تعود قريباً لأن الوضع القاتم الحالي لا يبشر ولا يطمئن..!!








ياخوانا استحلفكم بالله فكونا من هذا الحاقد الذي لايجد فرصة للإستهزاء بالمريخ أو الهجوم على الوالي إلا و انتهزها و يجينا واحد يقول أنو مريخي قح
*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*والله يا عمو الحوشابي سبقتنا  في الحتة ده ياخي الزول ده تحس بيه شايف روحوا كده 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من هنا وهناك
هيثم صديق
بابا سنفور

اتابع باستمتاع مع اطفالي مسلسل السنافر الكرتوني
فكلما سقط السنافر الصغار في مشكلة استدعوا الاب الاكبر(بابا سنفور)
وبابا سنفور يحل المعضلة بحكمته مرة وحماسه مرة
لذلك اجد ان المريخ يحتاج الي بابا سنفور هذا
داخل الملعب ليحل مشكلة الهجوم
وخارج الملعب ليحل مشكلة الادارة
اين انت يا بابا سنفور؟
..................................
والمريخ اليوم يجابه الخرطوم
والمباراة صعبة لدرجة اننا نتمني ان نغمض ونفتح لنراها انتهت
كنا سابقا لا نجزع من مباراة محلية
وايام البدري كنا نكتب بكم سيفوز المريخ
لانه كان عندنا مهاجمين
كانت شباك الخصم لا تخرج نظيفة الا نادرا
واليوم اصبحت لا تصاب الا نادرا
ومع ذلك نتفأل
فان هدفي راجي في الاهلي اعطت ثقة
ولكن لابد من مجالدة ومقاتلة وتلبس روح المريخ
تلك الروح التي لا تعرف اليأس
ونحتاج الي قطع شجرة الاحباط
وتلك فأسها الجمهور
فعودة المدرجات الي الامتلاء تبقي اول طلقة في المعركة
الخرطوم بدفاع قوي
والمريخ بهجوم عقيم
الواقع يتحدث عن الصعوبة
لكنا نثق في ثنائي الدهشة
هيثم والعجب
شعبان ورجب
ومعهما رمضان
هذا الثلاثي المبروك
فقط لو يعرف خالد المصطفي كيف يضع التشكيلا
فقط لو جاءت التشكيلة بدون دروشة
المباراة صعبة بحق وحقيقة
فالنسر المريخي صار مهيض الجناح
و لكنه سرعان ما ينفض الوهن
وييسدل الجناح ويسن منقاره وتومض مخالبه
ويحلق مغطيا غرس الشمس
الي حيث عشه في جوار النجوم
............................................
وتوجع جمال الوالي من حديث الافك
لكنه يعرفه انه نخلة شاهقة الطول
ممتليئة بالثمر
وان الحجارة قدرها المقدور
لم يسلم كل ذي شأن من مثل هذه الوقاحات
ولقد تجرأ محرمون علي الله تعالي
فقالت اليهود يد الله مغلولة
وقالت الكفار ولد الله
ومضي التجريح الي الانبياء والائمة والدعاة
وواصل الصفيقون هواياتهم علي امتداد التاريخ
وندافع عن جمال الوالي دوما لانه والمريخ واحد
فمن شيد هذه الصروح وداوي تلك الجريح خليق بان نقف للسهام دونه
.........................................
انهزمت المردة في كاس السودان ومن المنافسة خرجت
وهاهي تتنكب الطريق في اللمتاز
منذ ان جاء الدوري الممتاز والموردة تبحث عن موطئ قدم له
وصارت الموردة بتتعب كل عام بعد ان كانت بتلعب
وهاهو الجقر في شندي ومحسن سيد في الفاشر
فلماذا انفض ابناء الموردة عنها
الاجابة عن السؤال في بطنها الدواء
..................................................  ...................................
وادخلوا العجب في الموضوع ابدا
ووجد حديث الافك دلاليكا وشيالين
لكن بتر ذلك كله هو في ترشح الوالي من جديد
فيأتي السيل ليخرج الفئران من جحورها
ارجع ايها الوالي ليخرس الثرثارون
فالمريخ ان امسك به هولاء سنراه مزعا ومزقا
..........................................
وعبر الاثير التقيت بالشاعر الكبير عبد المنعم محمد احمد واهداني قصائدا
فنضمتها في قطعة قماش وعلقتها تميمة في عنقي
لملم كريماتك وغور
رجع بنياتنا الخدر
ما ابغض الزيف الحصل
ما ابشع الزنج الصفر
ما ابشع اللاانتما
من اللحم مرق الضفر
رجعنا جيران خير وشر
حلبة وقرض ..
شطة ودقيق نقضى الغرض
نتدين الشاى والملاح
ندخل بيوت بعض الصباح
عز الضهر بعد المغيب
لا نقة لا زول امتعض
من داك وديك
نتشادد التوب والقميص
نتقاسم الهناء والمرض
نفاج يمد كل الوصال
ندخل بلا قولة تعال
زي التقول دا المفترض
.......ينصر دينك يا عبد المنعم

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻠﻚ

 بابكر سلك

 ﺍﻟﺪﺍﻳﺎﺕ ﻭﻟﺪﺗﻨﺎ ﻭﻻﺩﻩ
 · ﺿﺮﺑﺔ ﺟﺰﺍﺀ ﺍﻭﺿﺢ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺸﻤﺲ
 · ﺍﺧﻄﺄ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻢ ﻓﻲ ﺍﺣﺘﺴﺎﺑﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺪﻗﻴﻘﻪ ﺳﺒﻊ ﻭﺳﺘﻴﻦ
 · ﻛﻔﻠﺖ ﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻣﺮﻣﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ
 · ﻭﺍﺧﺮﺟﺘﻪ ﺑﻨﻘﻄﻪ ﻻ ﻳﺴﺘﺤﻘﻬﺎ
 · ﻭﻫﺬﺍ ﻫﻮ ﺣﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻜﻴﻢ
 · ﺍﺧﻄﺎﺀ ﻳﺴﺘﻔﻴﺪ ﻣﻨﻬﺎ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ
 · ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻜﻴﻢ ﺑﻬﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻳﻘﻪ

 · ﻫﻮ ﺗﺤﻄﻴﻢ
 · ﺗﺤﻄﻴﻢ ﻟﻠﻤﻌﻨﻮﻳﺎﺕ
 · ﻭﺗﺤﻄﻴﻢ ﻟﻤﺎﻳﺸﻴﺪﻩ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﻣﻦ ﺻﺮﻭﺡ ﻓﻲ ﺩﺭﺏ ﺍﻻﻧﺠﺎﺯ
 · ﻭﺣﺎﻧﺮﺟﻊ ﻟﻠﺤﻜﻢ ﻭﻋﻤﺎﻳﻠﻮ
 · ﻋﻤﺎﻳﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻜﻴﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺑﻘﺼﺪﻫﺎ
 · ﺍﻟﺒﺨﻄﺊ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﺑﺲ
 · ﻣﺴﺎﻭﻱ ﺷﺎﻳﻞ ﺭﺟﻠﻴﻦ ﺯﻭﻝ ﻫﻼﻝ ﻛﺎﺩﻭﻗﻠﻲ ﺍﻻﺗﻨﻴﻦ
 · ﻭﻃﻴﺮﻭ ﻓﻮﻕ

 · ﺣﺘﻲ ﺭﻣﺎﻫﻮ ﺍﺭﺿﺎ
 · ﻭﺭﻛﻨﻴﻪ ﻋﺎﺩﻳﻪ
 · ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻢ
 · ﻧﻨﺘﺼﺮ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
 · ﻟﻴﻌﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﺮﻭﻟﻴﺖ ﺍﻟﻲ ﻋﻘﻠﻪ ﻭﺭﺷﺪﻩ
 · ﻭﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﻻﺗﺠﺎﻣﻞ
 · ﺍﻱ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻳﺘﺨﺎﺫﻝ ﺍﻭ ﻳﺠﺮﺟﺮ ﺭﺟﻠﻴﻨﻮ
 · ﻳﺒﻘﻲ ﺧﺘﻪ ﺭﻭﺣﻮ ﻓﻲ ﺣﺘﻪ ﻳﺘﺤﻤﻞ ﺗﺒﻌﺎﺗﻬﺎ
 · ﻭﻳﺒﻘﻲ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺘﻘﺒﻞ ﻛﻞ ﺭﺩﻭﺩ ﺍﻻﻓﻌﺎﻝ ﻣﻦ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺑﺎﺗﺖ
 · ﺗﻔﻬﻢ
 · ﻭﺗﻌﺮﻑ
 · ﻭﺗﺤﻠﻞ
 · ﻭﺗﺮﺑﻂ ﺍﻻﺣﺪﺍﺙ ﺑﺒﻌﻀﻬﺎ
 · ﻣﻦ ﻻﻳﻬﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻜﻴﺎﻥ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻛﺘﺮ ﺧﻴﺮﻭ
 · ﻭﻛﻮﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﻠﻪ ﺑﺘﻮﺿﺢ
 · ﺍﻟﺪﺍﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﺸﻄﺐ ﻳﺠﺮﺭ ﺭﺟﻠﻴﻨﻮ
 · ﻏﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻨﺼﺮ ﻻ ﻧﻘﺒﻞ ﺍﻱ ﻧﺘﻴﺠﻪ
 · ﻭﺟﺎﻳﻴﻦ ﻛﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺟﺎﻫﺰﻳﻦ
 · ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻢ
 · ﺍﻟﺪﺍﻳﺮ ﻳﻌﺮﻑ ﻣﺴﺘﻮﻱ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﺭﻩ ﻋﻨﺪﻧﺎ
 · ﻭﺍﻟﺪﺍﻳﺮ ﻳﻌﺮﻑ ﻣﺴﺘﻮﻱ ﺍﻟﻌﻴﺸﻪ ﻋﻨﺪﻧﺎ
 · ﻳﻌﺎﻳﻦ ﻟﻠﻤﺪﺭﺟﺎﺕ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ
 · ﻋﺪﺩ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺟﺎﺕ ﺑﻮﺭﻱ ﻣﺴﺘﻮﻱ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﺭﻩ
 · ﻭﻋﺪﺩ ﺳﺘﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﻱ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺟﺎﺕ ﺑﻮﺭﻱ ﻣﺴﺘﻮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﻴﺸﻪ ﻋﻨﺪﻧﺎ
 · ﻧﻈﺮﻩ ﻭﺍﺣﺪﻩ
 · ﺗﻤﺮﻕ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﺤﻘﺎﺋﻖ
 · ﻻﻣﺤﺘﺎﺟﻪ ﻣﺆﺗﻤﺮﺍﺕ
 · ﻭﻻ ﻣﺤﺘﺎﺟﻪ ﻟﻲ ﺗﺤﻠﻴﻞ
 · ﻭﻻ ﻣﺤﺘﺎﺟﻪ ﺗﺄﻭﻳﻞ
 · ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻢ
 · ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺪﺍﻳﺮ ﻳﻨﻘﻄﻊ ﻋﻴﺸﻮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 · ﻳﺠﺮﺏ ﻳﺘﻘﺎﻋﺲ
 · ﻣﺠﺮﺩ ﺗﻘﺎﻋﺲ
 · ﻭﻳﺸﻮﻑ ﺍﻟﺒﺤﺼﻞ
 · ﻭﻟﻦ ﻳﺸﻔﻊ ﻟﻪ ﺍﻱ ﺷﺊ
 · ﺑﺲ ﻧﺤﻨﺎ ﻛﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﻳﺠﺐ ﺍﻥ ﻧﻘﻮﻡ ﺑﺪﻭﺭﻧﺎ ﻛﺎﻣﻼ
 · ﻭﺍﻭﻝ ﻭﺍﺟﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺩﻭﺭﻧﺎ
 · ﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﺤﻀﻮﺭ ﺑﻜﺜﺎﻓﻪ

 · ﺍﻫﺎ
 · ﻧﺠﻲ ﻟﻲ ﺷﻤﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ
 · ﻛﺎﻥ ﺷﻔﺖ ﻳﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻴﻨﺎ
 · ﻋﻨﺪﻧﺎ ﺍﺧﺘﻨﺎ ﺑﺖ ﺧﺎﻟﺔ ﻟﻴﻨﺎ
 · ﺗﻤﺖ
 · ﻭﺩﻳﻨﺎﻫﺎ ﺍﻟﺪﺍﻳﺎﺕ
 · ﺍﻟﺠﻨﺎﺡ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺹ
 · ﺍﻟﺪﺍﻳﺎﺕ
 · ﺍﻗﺪﻡ ﻭﺍﻛﺒﺮ ﻭﺍﺣﺴﻦ ﻣﺴﺘﺸﻔﻲ ﻟﻠﻮﻻﺩﻩ ﺑﺎﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ
 · ﻣﺸﻴﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﺪﺍﻳﺎﺕ
 · ﻭﺩﺧﻠﻨﺎ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻮﺿﺔ ﺍﻟﻮﻻﺩﻩ ﺑﺎﻟﺒﻄﻦ
 · ﺍﻟﺠﻨﺎﺡ ﻛﻠﻮ ﻭﺍﻟﺪ ﺑﻲ ﺑﻄﻨﻮ
 · ﻭﺑﻌﺪ ﺩﺍﻙ ﺗﻌﺎﻝ ﺷﻮﻑ
 · ﺑﻌﺪ ﻗﻀﻴﻨﺎ ﺍﻳﺎﻣﻨﺎ
 · ﻛﺘﺒﻮﺍ ﻟﻴﻨﺎ ﺧﺮﻭﺝ
 · ﺟﺒﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺑﻴﻪ ﻋﺸﺎﻥ ﻧﺪﺧﻠﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺪﺍﻳﺎﺕ ﻭﻧﺨﺮﺝ
 · ﻗﺎﻟﻮﺍ ﺗﺨﻠﻮﻫﺎ ﺑﺮﻩ ﻟﻤﺎ ﺗﺠﻴﺒﻮﺍ ﻛﺮﺕ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻭﺝ
 · ﻣﺸﻴﻨﺎ ﻟﻠﺠﻨﺎﺡ
 · ﻣﺎﻟﻘﻴﻨﺎ ﻛﺮﺕ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻭﺝ
 · ﻓﺘﺸﻮﺍ ﺳﻤﺎﺀ ﺍﺭﺽ
 · ﻣﺎ ﻟﻘﻮﻫﻮﺍ

 · ﻛﺮﺕ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻭﺝ ﻳﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻴﻨﺎ
 · ﺑﻘﻲ ﺯﻱ ﺭﻓﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺎﻧﺎﻩ ﻋﻦ ﻛﺘﺎﻓﻴﻨﺎ
 · ﺑﻨﺴﻤﻊ ﺑﻴﻬﻮ ﻭﻣﺎ ﺑﻨﺸﻮﻓﻮﺍ
 · ﺍﺧﻴﺮﺍ ﻗﺎﻟﻮﺍ ﺟﻴﺒﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻒ ﻧﻌﻤﻞ ﻟﻴﻜﻢ ﻛﺮﺕ ﺑﺪﻳﻞ
 · ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻒ ﺭﺍﺡ
 · ﺑﻌﺪ ﺟﻬﺪ ﻗﺎﻟﻮﺍ ﺷﻮﻓﻮﻫﻮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﻨﺒﺮ
 · ﻣﺸﻴﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻌﻨﺒﺮ
 · ﺭﺟﻴﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﺴﺴﺘﺮ
 · ﻟﻤﺎ ﺳﻌﺎﺩﺗﻬﺎ ﺟﺎﺕ
 · ﻛﺘﺮ ﺧﻴﺮﻫﺎ ﺍﺩﺗﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻒ
 · ﻧﺰﻟﻨﺎ ﺑﻴﻬﻮ ﺗﺤﺖ
 · ﻗﺎﻟﻮﺍ ﺗﻤﺸﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻲ
 · ﻗﻄﻌﻨﺎ ﻣﺸﻮﺍﺭ ﻟﻠﻤﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻲ
 · ﻟﻘﻴﻨﺎﻫﻮ ﺳﻌﺎﺩﺗﻮ ﻗﺎﻓﻞ ﻣﻜﺘﺒﻮ ﻭﻣﺸﻐﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻜﻴﻒ ﻭﻣﺎﻓﻴﺶ
 · ﻭﺩﻩ ﻛﻠﻮ ﻭﺍﻟﻮﻟﺪ ﺍﻟﻮﻟﺪﻧﺎﻫﻮ ﺣﺎﻳﻢ ﻣﻌﻨﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺤﻴﺸﺎﻥ
 · ﺍﺧﻴﺮﺍ ﺷﻠﻨﺎ ﻭﺭﻗﻨﺎ ﻭﻭﻟﺪﻧﺎ ﻭﻣﺮﻗﻨﺎ
 · ﺯﻭﻝ ﺳﺄﻟﻨﺎ ﻣﺎﻓﻲ
 · ﻻﻗﺎﻟﻮﺍ ﺩﻩ ﻭﺩ ﻣﻨﻮ
 · ﻭﻻ ﻗﺎﻟﻮﺍ ﻣﻮﺩﻳﻨﻮ ﻭﻳﻦ 
 · ﻭﻻﻗﺎﻟﻮﺍ ﻋﻼﻗﺘﻜﻢ ﺑﻴﻬﻮ ﺷﻨﻮ
 · ﻳﻌﻨﻲ ﻣﻤﻜﻦ ﺍﻟﺰﻭﻝ ﻛﻞ ﻳﻮﻡ ﻳﺴﺮﻕ ﻟﻴﻬﻮ ﻋﺸﺮﻩ ﺷﻔﻊ ﺑﺎﻟﻄﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﺩﻱ
 · ﻛﺎﻥ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺑﻴﻪ ﻣﺎﺗﺪﺧﻞ
 · ﻭﺍﻟﻘﺮﻭﺵ ﺍﻧﺪﻓﻌﺖ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻳﻮﻟﺪﻭﻧﺎ
 · ﻭﺑﻌﺪ ﺩﺍﻙ ﻳﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻴﻨﺎ
 · ﻭﻟﺪﻭﻧﺎ ﺟﻨﺲ ﻭﻻﺩﻩ
 · ﻗﻌﺪﻧﺎ ﺳﺘﻪ ﻳﻢ
 · ﻛﻞ ﻳﻮﻡ ﻳﻮﻟﺪﻭﺍ ﻓﻴﻨﺎ
 · ﻭﻟﺪﻧﺎ ﺳﺒﻌﻪ ﻣﺮﺍﺕ
 · ﻭﻣﺮﻗﻨﺎ ﺑﻲ ﺷﺎﻓﻊ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ
 · ﻭﺍﻟﻴﻨﺎ
 · ﻟﻮ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﺍﺧﻴﺮ ﻧﺮﺑﻂ
 · ﻭﻻ ﺭﺃﻳﻚ ﺷﻨﻮ ﻳﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻴﻨﺎ
 ﺳﻠﻚ ﻛﻬﺮﺑﺎ
 ﻧﻨﺴﺎﻙ ﻛﻴﻒ ﻭﺑﻨﻠﺪ ﺳﺒﻌﻪ ﻭﻧﻄﻠﻊ ﺑﻲ ﻓﺮﺩ ﺷﺎﻓﻊ
 ﻭﺍﻟﻲ ﻟﻘﺎﺀ
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*كبد الحقيقة

 مزمل ابوالقاسم
 حوبة الرجال..فى الدورى المشاتر

 @ قلنا مختلف!
 @ توقعنا ان يتوالى تعثر العملاقين فى الدورى الحالى,فأكدت الايام والنتائج صدق قراءتنا,فى موسم نال فيه التعب من السيدين وأشبعهما بالجراح,فصارا فى هيئة الاسد العجوز.
 @ فقد الكبيران الهيبة,وأزال الفلس أنيابهما الحادة فصارا هدفا.
 @ فتح المريخ بالتعادل أمام هلال كادقلى فى عقر الدار,ونال علقة ساخنة امام النمور فى شندى,(ومرق بى كرامة البليلة)من النسور والامل.
 @ وتبعه الهلال الذى رفض الا يجامل رفيقه فى مشوار التعثر داخل الديار,وقنع بالتعادل امام اولاد الجبال داخل المعبرة,مكررا سيناريو الخيبة الذى حدث له امام الرومان واهلى الخرطوم,علما ان الازرق نفسه فاز على مريخ الفاشر فى الجولة الاولى دون ان يقنع.
 @ دورى مختلف والدليل تعثر الهلال بالتعادل فى اربعة مرات من ثمانى مباريات,وخسترة المريخ مرة وتعادله مرتين فى سبع جولات.
 @ نخشى على المريخ ان يسقط فى فخ الكوماندوز اليوم,ولو حدث ذلك فلن يستغرب احد.
 @ ظلت الصدارة بيد اهلى شندى فى الجولة الماضية,وقد تنتقل الى الخرطوم اليوم.
 @ لكننا لا نستبعد بالطبع أن ينتفض الاسد الاحمر, ويرمى عن نفسه رداء التخاذل ويثبت انه مازال كبيرا بفوز يجعله يحلق فى الصدارة بعد طول فراق.
 @ حال المريخ قبل مباراة اليوم لا يسر,لانه منهار اداريا بمجلس على شفير الاستقالة الجماعية.
 @ حتى على الصعيد الفنى يبدو واقع الاحمر غير مبشر بغياب المدير الفنى وشكوى مساعده من عدم سداد المستحقات,وتراجع مردود الأجانب والعجز عن دفع مرتباتهم ورحيل مدرب اللياقة.
 @ ومع ذلك كله نتعشم فى ان نرى من الاسد الاحمر مايثبت أن هيبته لم تزول.وانه قادر على انتزاع الفوز فى كل الظروف.
 @ نراهن على لاعبى المريخ,وننتظر منهم ان يعطوا ناديهم افضل ماعندهم فى اوقات العسرة,بعد ان منحهم أفضل ماعنده فى اوقات اليسر.
 @ ننتظر حوبة الرجال,وثبات رفاق الملك,ليستعيد المريخ صدارة الدورى (المشاتر)
 @ ليعلم لاعبو المريخ ان رصفائهم فى فرقة الكوماندوز يتربصون بهم ,ويظنون انهم أفضل منهم.
 @ فى البطولة الافريقية غادر الفريقان مبكرا.ومافيش مريخ افضل من خرطوم.
 @ كلهم فى الطيران شرق.
 @ الخرطوم الوطنى يرغب فى أذلال الزعيم.
 @ وعلى المريخ ان يثبت انه مازال على عهد الكبار.



 التعادل هين..الخوف من الهبوط!

 @ أستحق الهلال لقب(ملك الدرونات)فى دورى الموسم الحالى.
 @ درون مع المريخ داخل المعبرة ودرون مع الرومان فى مدنى السنى ودرون مع اهلى الخرطوم الدار ودرون مع هلال الجبال داخل المعبرة.
 @ هلال 2013 مثل الزير القناوى.
 @ ينقط..نقطة..نقطة..نقطة!
 @ امس جاءت النقطة فى الزمن الصعب فجعلت غارزيتو يخرج تخت حماية الشرطة!
 @ علما ان خروج غارزيتو تحت حماية الشرطة لم يعد خبرا والخبر هو ان يخرج الفرنسى بلا حماية من البوليس.
 @ بعد نهاية كل مباراة للهلال تحدث الشمطة مع الفرنسى,وتنهال على راسه القوارير,وتتوالى الهتافات الغاضبة وتطالب الجماهير باقاله المدرب.
 @ نخشى ان تضطر قيادة الشرطة الى انشاء شرطة خاصة لحماية مدرب الهلال.
 @ شرطة حماية المرافق الحيوية شرطة حماية الحياة البرية شرطة حماية الهيئات الدبلوماسية,وشرطة حماية غارزيتو وابنه من الجماهير الهلالية.
 @ رئيس الهلال مستقيل وما مستقيل والمجلس بين نايم وصاحى والدفاع شوارع معبدة والحراسة بوابة عبدالقيوم والجمهور غاضب من غارزيتو.
 @ وغارزيتو رافض يرجع بيتو.
 @ نقترح على غارزيتو ان يشرك ابنه كمساك فى المباراة المقبلة.
 @ طبعا لن نقول ان الهلال مرشح لمواصلة مسلسل الدرونات فى اللقاء المقبل,لانه سينازل الامل فى مدينة الحديد والنار.
 @ والامل الايام دى شغال اربعات.
 @ مطلوب من قيادة شرطة ولاية نهرالنيل ان تنشط فى تجهيز وحدة حماية غارزيتو مبكرا.
 @ الدرونات هينة والخوف من الهبوط من الممتاز بأمر الفيفا بعد ان انتهت المهلة الدولية وعجز النادى الكبير عن سداد مستحقات كامبوس!
 @ ليك وحشة يا هلال.




 آخر الحقائق


 @ سيستعيد المريخ فى مباراة اليوم مجهودات ضفر وعلاءالدين وربما يفقد باسكال.
 @ غياب اكرم مؤكد والرك على يس.
 @ سبق للجنة التاديبية للفيفا أن نظرت فى عدة شكاوى تتعلق بعدم التزام نادى الهلال بسداد مستحقات محترفيه ومدربيه. 
 @ تكرار المخالفات يؤدى الى تشديد العقوبات.
 @ انتهت مهلة فيفا عبدة ولا جديد سوى المزيد من التسويف فى السداد.
 @ العقوبات قدتشمل خصم النقاط ويمكن ان تبلغ حد تخفيض الدرجة!
 @ يلمها غارزيتو(نقطة نقطة)وياطاها الفيفا!
 @ الجمع بالقطاعى,والخصم بالجملة.
 @ خصم يا ابراهيم.
 @ أذا وقع المحظور وقرر الفيفا تخفيض درجة الفرقة الزرقاء فقد يحدث التعادل المقبل مع العلمين.
 @ وربما تتكر خسارة الهلال امام الجريف.
 @ زعزعتو جروفنا.
 @ أما اسد البرارى فلن يجد ادنى صعوبة فى انتزاع النقطة من هلال غارزيتو.
 @ جهجهتو بوليسنا.
 @ كمان دورى الشمس الحارة ده داير ليهو غارزيتو.
 @ مسابقة سريعة:كم يبلغ وزن الحجارة التى انهالت على راس انطونى بن غارزيتو فى لقاء الامس؟
 @ كملتو طوبنا. 
 @ نريد ان نعرف هوية من قصم ظهر ابراهيم عوض:محمدنور ام ايمن محمود؟
 @ لعيبة هلال الجبال ديل اصلو الواحد ما يعتمد عليهم.ظ
 @ كسرتو ظهورنا.
 @ لو احتسب الحكم ركلة الجزاء كان جابو قونين.
 @ نتوقع من صلاح محمد ادم ان يحفز ايكانغا بصفته افضل لاعبى هلال كادقلى فى لقاء الامس.
 @ نجدد التحية لمدرب اسودالجبال صلاح محمد ادم.
 @ صنع صلاح ما اعجز الاوائل عندما فرض التعادل على العملاقين فى البقعة.
 @ لم يحدث لاى مدرب أن افلح فى انتزاع نقطتين من السيدين فى عقر داريهما.
 @ لو استغل مهاجم هلال الجبال فرصة الانفراد التى سنحت له فى الحصة الاولى لكال الرماد حماد!
 @ انفراد من الحلة الجديدة فى الحصة الاولى.
 @ وانفراد من حلة حمد فى اخر دقيقة.
 @ نتوقع من فهود الشمال الا يخفضوا المقرر فى المباراة المقبلة.
 @ هزموا اهلى عطبرة بالاربعة فى الجولة السادسة وكرروا الرباعية فى شباك اهلى مدنى فى اخر مباراة.
 @ لا نستبعد ان تتكرر رباعية السواسيو فى مدينة الحديد والنار.
 @ آآآآخر خبر : الهلال فى خطر

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تسلم الحبيب محمد النادر على الابداعات




يديك العافيه مريخابي كسلاوي على تعطيرك البوست 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

شكرا لكما  محمد و عبدالغني صباح الخير









مشكووووور ابراهيم تسلم على مرورك وتحياتي
                        	*

----------


## الخليل 9

*تسلم ياغالى 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الخليل 9
					

تسلم ياغالى 



يديك العافيه ي حبيـــــــــــب
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*اكرم الهادى يعتذر عن دخول معسكر المريخ والمشاركة امام الخرطوم الوطنى  


 اعتذر اكرم الهادى سليم حارس فريق المريخ عن الانضمام الى معسكر المريخ لمباراة اليوم امام الخرطوم الوطنى بسبب مرض والدته واختار خالد احمد المصطفى المدرب العام للمريخ عبد الرحمن حارس الشباب ليجلس احتياطيا امام الكوماندز علما بان الفرقة الحمراء تستعيد خدمات ضفر وعلاء الدين العائدين من الايقاف
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*.الكوكى فى الخرطوم ويشرف على لقاء الكوماندز

وصل الخرطوم فجرا مدرب المريخ التونسى محمد عثمان الكوكى عبر طائرة الخطوط المصرية وخلد الكوكى للراحة عقب وصوله وسوف يدير مباراة اليوم من دكة البدلاء كما علمت (سودانا فوق) وافادت معلومات ان اجتماع سوف يجمع خالد المصطفى والكوكى
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*تسلموا كتير يا صفوة ما قصرتوا 
يديكم العافية
*

----------

